# A cinnamon possum



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Just thought y'all might enjoy seeing this possum DH caught a few weeks ago. It's the first cinnamon colored possum we've seen in person. Seen a few on the trapping sites and at the fur buyers but it's just beautiful. DH is going to tan it and keep it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a pretty one.

I have to admit I almost didn't open the thread bacause I was afraid it was going to be a RECIPE!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

This is the first one I have ever seen or heard of.I have seen cinnamon colored bears on some bow hunting programs.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Should have a Full Body Mount.I caught a **** up North was pure Black No Markings.Thought that was Cool.I sold it back then for $50.

Who are you selling to? I would get over your way if my Ex wasn't so close 

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's a pretty one.
> 
> I have to admit I almost didn't open the thread bacause I was afraid it was going to be a RECIPE!


And the problem? :shrug: Possum much better than ****.

big rockpile


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I have not been brave enough to try possum lol

Usually we sell to Keller at Collins, MO.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And *the problem*? Possum much better than ****.


I'm not that crazy about Cinnamon


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks for posting that pic. It's a very interesting colour phase. 

I have seen the cinnamon phase in a black bear in Ontario, which is not quite as bright as the possum you show. It was more of a reddish true cinnamon colour.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

The fur buyer we go to has a couple cinnamon phase ***** on his wall that are pretty neat looking. 

DD5 looooves possums. She thinks they are the cutest things, I'm not kidding. DH would bring one home to show me last year and she would want to lay down with it for her nap! I got her a stuffed animal possum and she named her cat, Possum! I have never understood how she can think they're cute lol. This one was prettier than the regular ones though.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Never saw a possum quite that light but have seen what would be considered close to tan.

But black **** were mentioned and I've shot 5 or 6 in one small area over the years. A huge old one was the hardest to get. Dog was certain that there was a **** in a tree but two of us with 12-volt lights couldn't find one. Back to the car but dog went right back to the same tree. With the light, I could find every leaf on that tree but still no ****. Then for an instant I saw a glimpse of an eye. Called for my friend to bring the rifle. Then I picked one leaf and told him to try to hit that leaf. Solid "thunk" of the bullet hitting a body and down came a solid black ****. Black sky behind a black **** and he would have lived if he hadn't decided to take a peek at me!

Martin


----------

